# Fall Photo overload



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How lovely are they!

Love all the pics and both of your dogs - and you.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> How lovely are they!
> 
> Love all the pics and both of your dogs - and you.
> 
> Thank you for sharing


Thanks. I need some fun desperately. I have to tell you I LOVE seeing Dot with Kiki. I love the different shades of black and how they look so alike and yet so different. I really looking forward to your pictures (and your inspiration that three is not so hard)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Donna.. They are delightful as always.. Your a lucky mummy with these two stunners!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ah! Jakey in the leaves!!!!! too cute


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh really gorgeous photos....they are very well coordinated for Autumn 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh Jake, I love the one with just the top of his head showing..... Goodness knows how you get such great shots ....I'm rubbish x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab pics Donna, they would look fab in the calendar!!! X
Willows red colouring is so autumnal like the leaves 
We've been out collecting leaves today ready for halloween, seems like a good idea now to decorate the lawn with them....
Probably wont be thinking this After!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wonderful pictures, our 'fall' has suddenly turned grey wet and windy so difficult to get anything like your photo's, I love the 2nd one of Willow especially.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Fab pics Donna, they would look fab in the calendar!!! X
> Willows red colouring is so autumnal like the leaves
> We've been out collecting leaves today ready for halloween, seems like a good idea now to decorate the lawn with them....
> Probably wont be thinking this After!!!


we are making piles for stuffing bodies


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

cause of course there is video too.... crazy poo mom
Look at how little penny is


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> we are making piles for stuffing bodies


Ha love it, jake and willow look like they're having great fun.
I put some spiders on my beams - and noticed a massive huge one for real.
If you zoom in on the dark spot to the bottom left (pic posted upside down)
I'm afraid to say he's dead now!!!! 
Excuse the dust and cobwebs, I really must get rid - or maybe I should leave them for "authenticity"


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fab....u....lous (said with the Craig Revel Horwood voice) just utterly adorable!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the video! I'm always amazed at how well you both handle the long leads!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What fun...
I particularly liked the juggling, tangling flexi leads


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> What fun...
> I particularly liked the juggling, tangling flexi leads


That's why jake was off leash. Two flexi leashes is the limit.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jake is a good boy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Jake is a good boy!


He really is. Willow wants to be good, but she can get distracted.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> He really is. Willow wants to be good, but she can get distracted.


She'll learn!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Love the video, the perfect autumnal setting.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol your hubby looks Like he'd be good with an action kite xx
I like the bit where Jake emerges 
Tracey that's an arachnophobics nightmare x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What fun pictures and brilliant video, just the tonic I needed after a hard day!
All three looked liked they thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha love it, jake and willow look like they're having great fun.
> I put some spiders on my beams - and noticed a massive huge one for real.
> If you zoom in on the dark spot to the bottom left (pic posted upside down)
> I'm afraid to say he's dead now!!!!
> Excuse the dust and cobwebs, I really must get rid - or maybe I should leave them for "authenticity"


I was scared to look at first but I did..........I HATE spiders even small ones! At least it was pink so that helped a bit


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Jakes head popping out of the leaves  He's so cute! Looks like they had a fun time!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Yay yay leaf piles-it's the doggy equivalent of a children's ball pit they look like they are thoroughly enjoying themselves, what great pics too  x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Whenever I see Willow's crinkle's I want my two to look like that too. Those were great pictures and Jake, ahhhh, Jake. Makes my heart melt.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Whenever I see Willow's crinkle's I want my two to look like that too. Those were great pictures and Jake, ahhhh, Jake. Makes my heart melt.


Her head is out of control. She can't even see. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

amazing photos. Donna did you get a third? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jayded said:


> amazing photos. Donna did you get a third?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No that's my mum's poo penny.She is actually Jake's age. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> No that's my mum's poo penny.She is actually Jake's age.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Penny looks like a lovely little dot lookey likey!
Is she small Donna? How old is penny?
Boo came to say hello today - I picked her up and couldn't believe how light she was - i nearly threw her in the air....
Ruby is such a chunky monkey! 
Little legs and solid body x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Penny is a month older than Jake. She is a solid little thing. She weights twenty pounds. She just had such short little legs. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

